# To all who know woodchip



## woodchip85 (Aug 28, 2011)

My name is Robert, I'm Dave's (woodchip85) older brother, I'm writing on Dave's behalf.

David was involved in a serious car accident around 4 weeks ago now and has been in hospital since then, he has been in a critical state until early last week, the worst part seems to be over now but his recovery will be long so he may not be on for a while. I will happly pass on any massages to him.

Dave informed me that he was doing a for a few pieces of you some of the guys on here, this was the main reason for this message, sadly i don't think he will be able to complete any of these for some time, but he says otherwise!

As i said earlyer i will pass on any messages to him as we all want him to make a speedy recovery!

Thank you.
  ROBERT W.


----------



## mgbrv8 (Aug 28, 2011)

Please give him our best and we look forward to his return.

David


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Aug 28, 2011)

Tell Dave to not let life's setbacks get him down.
We are all rooting for a speedy recovery, and hope for the very best for Dave.
Get well soon and lets do some engine building.

Pat J


----------



## steamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Tell him we said hello and wish him a speedy recovery!

Dave


----------



## ozzie46 (Aug 28, 2011)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery for him.

 Ron


----------



## tel (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, give him our best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery, and thank you for letting us know!


----------



## dalem9 (Aug 28, 2011)

Were There is a will to do something we all find a way .GOD bless Dale


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry to here what's happened Robert, please give Dave our best for a speedy recovery.

Vic.


----------



## Foozer (Aug 28, 2011)

"i don't think he will be able to complete any of these for some time, but he says otherwise!"



Had to chuckle, even injured the spirit lives on. Drag me to the shop, I got chips to make!!!

Robert


----------



## seagar (Aug 28, 2011)

Please pass on my wishes for his speedy recovery and an early return to his workshop.

Best wishes,

Ian (seagar)


----------



## Maryak (Aug 28, 2011)

My best wishes to Dave for a full recovery.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## larry1 (Aug 28, 2011)

My best wishes to Dave, and praying for a full recovery.  larry


----------



## Admiral_dk (Aug 29, 2011)

My best wishes for Dave.

I'm glad to hear that he's thinking about being active again. I know for a fact that a positive attitude helps a lot toward recovery. I had a very serious traffic accident April 1st. 1994 (a very bad April Fool), a car ran me down on my motorcycle and smashed a good part of my brain and my left arm + other minor details.

The Ortopedean doctor repaired my arm (it's stainless steel inside). That took a few year to get it back to the best it can be, for witch I'm eternally grateful. It's not painless but I play the Bass again and can do most normal things with it.

As for the brain damage .... well let's just say that the improvements has come in stages over some four years and that I still have minor memory and speech / language problems.

The doctors where impressed with my recovery and attitude - but I was just so grateful for not becoming a vegetable or confined to a wheelchair (I might have overcomed that problem too if I had to deal with it).


----------



## compspecial (Aug 29, 2011)

Please wish Dave a full and speedy recovery on behalf of all his friends on here!!


----------



## rake60 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm quite late here but Robert, please tell Dave our thoughts for a quick recovery are with him!

Rick


----------



## woodchip85 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the messages of support, my brother passed them on to me, ive had my computer for the last 2wo weks, but not be able to connect while i was in hospital, i was discharged yesterday, im altot better then i have been over the last few months to say the least.Im looking farward to spending time at home with my family and friends and you guys oin hrhe. As rob said ive have a long recovry ahed of me but with all the support from everyone ill manage.
 it looks like everyone has f been busy on here with all he unred posts i have THNKS FOR THAT! iv plenty of reading material!!!

Foozer you bet i will!!


----------



## steamer (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome back Dave!  Go easy and enjoy the read!

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 6, 2011)

welcome back woodchip. No wifi or net link in the hospital. that is just cruel and unusual punishment . welcome back.
Tin


----------



## John Rudd (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome back Dave, it is always sadenning news to hear of the misfortune of forum members..

Good to hear you are on the mend...


----------



## ozzie46 (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome Back Dave, glad to here your on the mend.

  Ron


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome back Dave!! woohoo1 Though it will be a bit of a spell for recovery, know that we here on HMEM are here for your support. Say, are there any good looking  nurses that are into machine work tending to your every whim? stickpoke or are they all the nurse Cratched type? *knuppel2*


BC1
Jim


----------

